# Fragen zum Vereinsrecht und Vorstandsrecht, wer haftet bei einer Verschuldung?



## angler4711 (21. Dezember 2016)

Hallo!


Ich hoffe das die Frage hier richtig untergebracht ist, ansonsten einfach verschieben. :g


Meine Frage bezieht sich auf die Haftung des Vorstandes bei einer Verschuldung.

Nehmen wir mal an der Vorstand des Vereins hat ein grobes schuldhaftes Verhalten begannen. 
Nehmen wir mal an dieser Vorstand muss privat für die Verschuldung aufkommen.
Wer haftet also für die Verschuldung, ist das (nur) der geschäftsführende Vorstand also 1./2. Vorsitzender, Schriftführer und Kassenwart oder sogar der komplette Vorstand also mit Sportwarten ect..????

#c

Nicht das mein Verein davor steht, nur die Frage könnte ja mehrere Interessieren. 

Vielen dank im voraus für die Antworten.


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fragen zum Vereinsrecht und Vorstandsrecht, wer haftet bei einer Verschuldung?*



angler4711 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe das die Frage hier richtig untergebracht ist, ansonsten einfach verschieben. :g
> ...


Meinste nicht, dass eine solche Frage eher einem Rechtsanwalt zu stellen wäre, als anderen Anglern?


----------



## bacalo (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fragen zum Vereinsrecht und Vorstandsrecht, wer haftet bei einer Verschuldung?*

Moin,

gebe mal in einer Suchmaschine
"Deutsches Ehrenamt Vereinsrecht Haftung Vorstand"
ein.


----------



## Ørret (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fragen zum Vereinsrecht und Vorstandsrecht, wer haftet bei einer Verschuldung?*

Der geschäftsführende Vorstand würde ich mal sagen, wenn er denn zu dem Zeitpunkt schon im Amt war und wirklich schuldhaft gehandelt hat. Beides ist bei deinen Verein nicht der Fall glaube ich #h

Frag doch deinen Vorstand mal direkt danach #6


----------



## smithie (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fragen zum Vereinsrecht und Vorstandsrecht, wer haftet bei einer Verschuldung?*

Mir wurde das mal so erklärt, dass diejenigen, die Vertretungsbefugnis für den Verein haben, auch haftbar gemacht werden können.

Wer das in Deinem Fall ist, musst Du in der Satzung nachlesen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fragen zum Vereinsrecht und Vorstandsrecht, wer haftet bei einer Verschuldung?*

Wenn der Vorstand als Vorstand gehandelt hat haftet der Verein mit dem Vereinsvermögen. Der Verein kann dann versuchen den Vorstand in Regress zu nehmen wenn ein schuldhaftes Verhalten vorliegt.
Der in der Satzung festgelegte Vertreter des Vereins ist auch für alles haftbar, was im Verein passiert. Ausser die Aufgabe wurde laut Satzung, Geschäftsordnung oder einem Beschluss an jemand anders delegiert.
Der kluge Vorstand ist mit einer Vorstandshaftpflicht ausgestattet. Die der Verein bezahlen sollte. Ist nicht zu teuer und kann helfen.

Übrigens eine klassische Verbandsarbeit, die Vorstände dahingehend zu schulen und Vereinsmitglieder  über Haftungen aufzuklären.

Ich bin kein Anwalt und dies ist keine Rechtsberatung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fragen zum Vereinsrecht und Vorstandsrecht, wer haftet bei einer Verschuldung?*

Hier könnt ihr euch mal ein bisschen einlesen, insbesondere Punkte  II, III, IV und V beachten:
http://www.thueringer-ehrenamtsstiftung.de/uploads/media/Haftung.pdf


----------

